# Preparing o do a pass-through in my truck..need advice



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Truck is a crew cab 2004 F250.
I want to do 4 12's.

I'm leaning towards the 8 ohm JL 12W3v3's since I want to wire up a 2 ohm load at the amp.
Amp question....the one I have sitting here does 600 watts at 14.4 volts at a 2 ohm load. Is that enough power for those subs ?
I'm thinking it is but wanna verify.

Also....box design will be sealed and per mfg's specs on whatever subs I wind up using. I can't decide on how exactly to do the enclosure.
Option 1 is to have one where the face of it is parallel with the back cab wall where the subs are physically inside the cab with only the enlosure protruding into the bed. This would only leave about 6 inches on bottom and 3 on top to the seat backs.

Option 2 is a V shaped box completly inside the bed like jkrob21's F150 is....like this:









Pros and cons of the 2 different enclosure styles ?
Other sub recomendations ? I've budgeted ~250 per sub for this project and would prefer something easily obtainable in case something goes wrong.
Is my amp big enough for this project or should I be looking elsewhere ?

Also...my listening material is ~95% punk and hard rock with the last ~5% being the occasional rap stuff. Looking for more impact than boom..hence the sealed enclosure.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

If I understand your description of Box Option #1, you'll have the enclosure physically coming through the bed into the cab. Usually you will want to stay away from doing this as you run the risk of damaging the enclosure. Trucks have body flex, and you'd basically be joining the bed and the cab with the enclosure when they are designed to be separate... so, you go off road, or hit a hard enough angle where the bed goes one way and the cab goes the other, and you'll snap that box in half and probably damage the truck. Option two (the pic you posted) is a far better design. Use the rubber accordion boot to seal the hole between the bed and cab, butt the front of the enclosure up against the front of the bed, and call it a day. 

As for your sub/amp choice, I'd do a vented enclosure with more power and different subs if I were going to cut a hole through my truck, but that's just me. 150w per sub in a sealed alignment isn't going to have a lot of output. Also, vented enclosures don't have to sound "boomy." Impact and vented aren't mutually exclusive... quite the opposite, actually.  You and I have similar musical tastes, and all my enclosures in the last 2 years have been vented. **If it were me** I would buy a pair of JBL W12GTi, put them in 2.5 cubes vented per sub tuned to the low 30s, buy a second identical amp, and feed them 500w each, like this:


----------

